# Corsair x64 Firmware update problem



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 18, 2010)

So, just got my new-to-me Corsair x64 SSD in the mail today.  Using CrystalDiskInfo, i looked up the current firmware on the drive, v1.0 and through previous research, I have figured out that Corsair has a firmware update to v2.0 that includes TRIM (yay! i know right)...  

CrystalDiskInfo also told me that the version of the drive I had spelled Corsair using lowercase letters, so that was the .exe i chose on the forums for the update.

Well,  I have made a bootable USB drive to boot FreeDOS, and have copied their firmware update .exe onto the drive.  I can run the .exe just fine, but it will not, under ANY circumstances locate the SSD to update the firmware.

I have set the onboard controller to IDE/compatibility mode as suggested by the mods over on Corsairs support forums.  I have also tryed "hot-plugging" the SATA cable in while in the Command Prompt stage of things.  Also tried every single SATA port on my motherboard with no success.  I just cannot get this drive to update... And without another rig up here to try it on, I am very frustrated to say the least...

Link to Corsairs forum "how-to" on flashing the firmware

Maybe there is just something I am missing here.  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Seanie (Mar 19, 2010)

I have one of these drives to, its not you doing something wrong, its corsair who cant get it right, I tried to flash my drive on various different computers using various different SATA ports in various modes, for 2 weeks I was trying to flash this drive with failiure every time.

There is however one way around it, and once I dicovered this way I got banned from the Corsair forums for trying to put the word out their, my way worked flawlessly, I flashed it with the latest 1916 Patriot Torex firmware, my drive is now performing better than ever and is now picked up as a Patriot drive not a Corcrap one.

the way I did this was to download the latest Patriot x64 firmware 1916 and put it on a bootable USB stick, there is a space for a jumper on the back of the corsair drive, put a jumper on it and the drive now gets picked up as a barefoot blah blah blah, dont forget your drive is generic really, just a bunch of memory chips with a controller, set as Generic/Legacy IDE in the bios NOT NATIVE, i then inserted my windows 7 disc and booted to the repair console with command prompt, from the command prompt I accessed my USB stick and ran the Patriot Utility, flashed perfectly, I then shut down, removed the jumper and USB stick, and secure erased the drive.

Both me and another Corsair forum user named jcossin have both used this method without any problems.


----------

